# What kind of books do SPs like to read?



## Roland Khan

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> i like audiobooks  and lectures, and videos... whatever makes the content come to life... the subject matter can be anything, as long as the medium helps with the short attention span.


Yes these too. I used to listen to audiobooks/lectures while working, and then also some standup comedy.


----------



## Moehgan

Books are my life :crazy: .

A lot of fantasy (Terry Pratchett :blushed, science-fiction (Frank Herbert :happy, historic thrillers and some classics (Jane Austen, Agatha Christie...).


----------



## ISFJ

philosophy


----------



## Roland Khan

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## fleursdetilleul

I like fantasy and philosophy the most, I enjoy horror and comedy novels too but I have yet to find a truly funny one, so if anyone knows a really funny novel, let me know!
My favourite ones are Siddhartha, To Kill a Mockingbird and Nobody's Boy, exactly in this order.


----------



## Grad0507

SPs like to read?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The red spirit

Manga


----------



## Roland Khan

Grad0507 said:


> SPs like to read?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It makes us feel like wizards learning up on the ancient ritual of casting magic, that's why we practice by moving our lips while doing so....it's so we'll be ready for the incantation.


----------



## Blazy

Books that make me a better person. Cheesy, but 'tis my answer to your inquiry.


----------



## Roland Khan

Blazy said:


> Books that make me a better person. Cheesy, but 'tis my answer to your inquiry.



So you've read "Everybody Poops" too, huh.


----------



## Blazy

Roland Khan said:


> So you've read "Everybody Poops" too, huh.


Sorry your mommy made you listen to her read it to you at bedtime.


----------



## Roland Khan

Blazy said:


> Sorry your mommy made you listen to her read it to you at bedtime.


She can't read, I had to just read it the other day....:dry:


----------



## Mange

Textbook style books on various topics of interest. Animals, medicine, psychology, maybe history.... 


As far as novels>>>Psychological thrillers and horror, *some* crime, comedy a la Christopher Moore... And chuck palahniuk...


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

History, biographies, medical manuals, software manuals, Health and sports, designs, philosophy, and classic/modern literature.

Fan-fictions with only excellent plots.


----------



## SheWolf

Fantasy, definitely (Lord of the Rings, for example). Sometimes mysteries with a bit of weirdness (Stephen King)

I also enjoy reading up on some things I'm interested in like animals, geology, etc.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

One with You....I am reading it here and there because I know it is the last book. The Laurell K Hamilton Anita Blake series is something I have started rereading. I have phases where I read 5 books in a week to no books for months.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Non-fiction: Books of travel; books about music and theatre; history (the old-fashioned, vividly immediate sort)

Adventure stories, detective stories, historical novels and books that make me laugh. 

*Sir Arthur Conan Doyle* (ESTP)*.* Sherlock Holmes, of course, but the Brigadier Gerard stories (a soldier in Napoleon’s army), _The Lost World _(an expedition into the Amazon in search of dinosaurs) and the historical novels _Sir Nigel _and _The White Company _are great. Just finished John Dickson Carr’s biography – what a life Doyle led! Introduced skiing to Switzerland; served on a whaler and in the Boer War; investigated several crimes; improved the British navy; and suggested the Channel Tunnel decades before it was built. In later life, when not up to his ears in ectoplasm, he dashed around in early planes and fast cars.

*P.G. Wodehouse* (ISTP)*.* One of the funniest writers in English; best known for the Jeeves & Wooster and Blandings Castle series, but _Hot Water_, “Uncle Fred Flits By” and “Honeysuckle Cottage” are hoots. Also wrote a poem about the joys of shooting gnu: 
* *





When cares attack and life seems black,
How sweet it is to pot a yak,
Or puncture hares and grizzly bears,
And others I could mention;
But in my Animals "Who's Who"
No name stands higher than the Gnu;
And each new gnu that comes in view
Receives my prompt attention.

When Afric's sun is sinking low,
And shadows wander to and fro,
And everywhere there's in the air
A hush that's deep and solemn;
Then is the time good men and true
With View Halloo pursue the gnu;
(The safest spot to put your shot
is through the spinal column).

To take the creature by surprise
We must adopt some rude disguise,
Although deceit is never sweet,
And falsehoods don't attract us;
So, as with gun in hand you wait,
Remember to impersonate
A tuft of grass, a mountain-pass,
A kopje or a cactus.

A brief suspense, and then at last
The waiting's o'er, the vigil past;
A careful aim. A spurt of flame.
It's done. You've pulled the trigger,
And one more gnu, so fair and frail,
Has handed in its dinner-pail;
(The females all are rather small,
The males are somewhat bigger).


.

*John Dickson Carr* (ESFP)*.* The king of detective writers – even more ingenious than Agatha Christie, and a better writer. Could make your flesh creep or write rollicking farces (with stunning surprise solutions). His speciality was the impossible crime (the room locked and bolted on the inside; stranglings in fields of snow or wet sand without a single footprint), and the later books are historical swashbucklers in the tradition of Conan Doyle or Dumas. 

*George Macdonald Fraser*’s Flashman series. Historical adventure novels, set in the 19[SUP]th[/SUP] century, narrated by a coward and utter cad – whom everyone thinks is a hero (VC, knighted, VD). He’s caught up in slave-running, the Indian Mutiny and theCrimean War (where his terrified farting so startles the horse that it dashesinto the Russian lines); and sleeps with half the notable women of the time,from Ranavalona, the female Caligula of Madagascar, to the Empress Dowager Cixi. “The Pyrates!”, Fraser’s homage to swashbucklers, is terrific fun.

*Gerald Durrell.* British naturalist who travelled around South America and Africa, and set up his own zoo in the Channel Islands devoted to captive breeding and conserving endangered species. “My Family & Other Animals” is his most famous book, about his childhood on Corfu, but it doesn’t have Captain Creech – ‘Chile,’ said the Captain with relish. ‘Chile. That was the first time I got gonorrhoea.’ Also wrote several short stories in the line of Roald Dahl and a creepy ghost story about things lurking behind mirrors.

*Ian Fleming.* 007. 

*Terry Pratchett.*

Most of those writers had a “man of the world” attitude – broad-minded;enjoyed life, sex, food and drink; travelled a lot; and wanted adventure and excitement. Funny to boot!

Of the classics:

*Jules Verne*’s extraordinary voyages – around the world in 80 days, across India by steam-powered elephant, under the sea, across Africa by balloon, or into the centre of the earth. Can get bogged down in maths or catalogues of marine life, though.
*
Alexandre Dumas*’s _Count of Monte Cristo_. It has everything: escapes from prison, murder, bandits, poisoning, revenge! The _Musketeers _books are great, too.

And Tintin, of course!


----------



## Turelie

Stephen King, Elizabeth Hunter, J.R.R. Tolkien, C.S. Lewis, J.K. Rowling, H.P. Lovecraft, H.G. Wells, Bronte sisters, L.M. Montgomery, Louisa May Alcott, Kathy Tyer's _Firebird_ trilogy, various EU Star Wars novels. My favorite fiction book is Defoe's _Robinson Crusoe_. As a teen, I inhaled Christopher Pike, R.L. Stine, and EU Star Wars, L.J. Smith's _The Forbidden Game_. As a kid, it was Montgomery, Alcott, and the Martin's _The Baby-sitters Little Sister_ books.

I have aphantasia, so I don't visualize what books say...Somehow that's never stopped me from enjoying them. Granted, if the descriptions get really long winded, I skim through. I read all the way through the unabridged _Les Miserables_: the story part was great, but the other parts were sleep-inducing. I find descriptions of abuse and torture difficult to read, more difficult than watching it on tv. (I LOVED Dostoevsky's _Crime & Punishment_, but I hated it until the last few chapters.) I had a hard time reading Thackerey's _Vanity Fair_ because it was so depressing.

As for non-fiction...I enjoy history, specifically information about the day-to-day lives of people, like Ruth Goodman's _How to be a Tudor_ or Charles Emmerson's _1913: In Search of the World Before the Great War_ (this one was more about current events in 1913, a snapshot of society). I've read some philosophy (slogging my way through Bartlett's _Irrational Man_ atm), quite a lot of Christian theology/practical living (both my little theological home and exploring all the others), some Zen Buddhist/Taoist, psychology (including function theory/MBTI related), artsy/crafty technique how-to, cookbooks, biographies/memoirs, English language (like the history and development of it, origins of words and phrases, differences between dialects), astronomy, etc. Basically anything that catches my interest; I'll look at books from any genre. I've gone through a DK book on history of airplanes because I loved airports and even once wanted to be a flight attendant (alas, I'm short and I get horrible headaches on descent).

I don't finish every book I read. I can go through periods of hopping between 5 books at time or not reading anything at all. Some fiction books I love to re-read semi-regularly like Lewis, Rowling, Hunter, and Tolkien.

I learned to enjoy reading more as a teen with being so isolated and not having friends nearby. I'll often read books even if they are difficult to get through because there's something rewarding about finishing with a new understanding of things. And, don't underestimate my ability to inhale books when I need help with something.


----------



## Sidewinder

I like smart, fast-paced realist books with lots of vivid characters and action. "On the Road" by Kerouac is one of my favorites, and I like Hemingway. "Confederacy of Dunces", "Absolute Beginners", John Le Carre, Updike, Irving, Vonnegut. I also like Pynchon, which isn't really in this style, but I love the level of detail and his writing style. Ondatjee too, and Rushdie. I don't like the classics as much, although Shakespeare is nifty. Not too much SF/fantasy, but I liked "Brave New World", "1984", and "Perdido Street Station". I don't like post-structuralist stuff like Calvino.

For non-fiction, I like books about art, music, filmmaking, travel, and nature/animals/weather/geography.


----------



## pertracto

Weirdly enough (or not) I totally get away from books treating about reality / facts.

I hate "how to do" books, I don't like following instructions. I don't take any pleasure from reading about someone else's dramas (aka biographies). I like reading about certain scientific domains but I usually read articles or magazines, books are not my favorite format. 

When it comes to my personal entertainment, I'm all about fiction (whatever the context) especially when it's a way to discover a whole new world, I like reading about small details making this world smartly plausible. A good book should mark you, as in triggering a new perspective in you.


----------

